# Custom Deep Drop Rod



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I will be graduating from my masters soon and have a very sweet girlfriend who wants to get me a "custom" Deep drop"/Bent butt rod to put a talc 25 on for celebration. Who is good at this? How much will this cost just to have a "personalized" rod? PM if you have one you are looking to sell...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Look up John at Pinnacle Marine Trolling Gear. He's got a fantastic product that won't break the bank. I've got some of his spiral jigging rods and so does one of my fishing buddies. They're awesome, and cost far less than your standard custom stuff.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You have a nice GF, better keep her.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

All of my rods are from John Volmer. Go to The Hull Truth forum and in the search box type in "Pinnacle Marine".


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you want a rod built to your specs, give Kathy a call at The Rod Room in Orange Beach.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Obie, fast cast custom rods on facebook of tiderider on here. I am picking up my new custom jigging rod this week that my GF me a gift Certificate for from him. https://www.facebook.com/fastcastcustomrods


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> If you want a rod built to your specs, give Kathy a call at The Rod Room in Orange Beach.


I second that.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Obie is great also.


----------

